# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  10 μέρες ήταν..

## deleted-member1511161

Χαιρετώ!

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το πρόβλημα που έχω μαζί σας ώστε να βοηθηθώ... ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά. Είμαι κάτοικος εξωτερικού και είμαι 16 χρονών. Το όνομα μου είναι Γιάννης. Τον Αύγουστο αναγκάστηκα όπως πάρα πολλοί Έλληνες να μεταναστεύσω.. με πείραξε πολύ αλλά δεν έκλαψα! Ο κολλητός μου έκλαιγε για έναν ολόκληρο μήνα γιατί ήμουν ο μόνος άνθρωπος που μπορούσε να μιλήσει. Κάποιος θα με χαρακτήριζε σαν έναν μη-κοινωνικό άνθρωπο, δεν κάνω εύκολα παρέες. Εδώ και 9 μήνες δεχόμαστε οικογενειακός επισκέψεις. Έχει έρθει ο πρώτος μου ξάδερφος που από μωρά που μας έψαχνες που μας έβρισκες μαζί ήμασταν, πηγαίναμε 10 χρονών μόνοι μας στο γήπεδο. Ένιωσα υπέροχα! Έφυγε. Πριν 11 μέρες ήρθε μια ξαδέρφη μου που δεν θυμάμαι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από την παιδική μας ηλικία. Δεν μιλούσαμε πολύ, φταίει εννοείτε και η διαφορά ηλικίας. Αυτή είναι 22. Μου είπε πως εγώ δεν την άφηνα να με πλησιάσει, το οποίο ισχύει. Ήρθε ταξιδάκι 10 μέρες και τόσο πολύ που ήμασταν μαζί, δεν ήμασταν ποτέ έτσι. Μιλούσαμε 15 ώρες το 24ωρο τη μέρα για διάφορα θέματα, βγαίναμε μαζί, βλέπαμε ταινίες, κλαίγαμε μαζί δηλαδή :Smile:  και γενικά περνάγαμε υπέροχα. Έχω διαλέξει την καθιστική ζωή παίζοντας video games και μιλώντας skype με φίλους, αυτές τις 10 μέρες ούτε στο PC έκατσα, ούτε με τα φιλαράκια μίλησα.. Καθόμουν μόνο με αυτή! Σήμερα έφυγε και ήδη μου έχει λείψει, κλαίω όσο δεν έχω κλάψει ποτέ για κάτι τέτοιο. Της είπα ότι το καλοκαίρι που θα κατέβω στην Ελλάδα θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω και το αγόρι της, μια σοβαρή σχέση 3 χρόνων. Όταν έφυγε ο πατέρας μου για δουλεία στην Ελβετία (πριν 3 χρόνια) δεν έσταξα ούτε δάκρυ. Νιώθω απαίσια, κλαίω ακόμη και τώρα που γράφω αυτό το topic. Φοβάμαι να πω κάτι τέτοιο στην οικογένεια μου, μπορεί να το παρεξηγήσουν. Αλλά πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω γιατί νιώθω έτσι.. την σκέφτομαι συνέχεια! Δεν την σκέφτομαι πρόστυχα ή ερωτικά.. απλώς μου λείπει ρε γαμώτο!! Δεν της έχω πει τίποτα.. και δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι την καψουρέυτηκα..

Ευχαριστώ σε όποιον θα βοηθήσει!!!


ΥΓ. Η ξαδέρφη μου έχει και δύο αδέρφια πάνω κάτω στην ηλικία μου. Με αυτούς τα πήγαινα καλά.
ΥΓ2. Δεν έχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ, ούτε σχέση.

----------


## kerasi

Σε ποια χώρα είσαι;

----------


## cherrybanana

στο εξωτερικο εισαι τελειως μονος απο παρεα?

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> Σε ποια χώρα είσαι;


Αυστραλία



> στο εξωτερικο εισαι τελειως μονος απο παρεα?


Σχολική παρέα... όχι τίποτε το ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## xritaf

> Χαιρετώ!
> 
> Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το πρόβλημα που έχω μαζί σας ώστε να βοηθηθώ... ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά. Είμαι κάτοικος εξωτερικού και είμαι 16 χρονών. Το όνομα μου είναι Γιάννης. Τον Αύγουστο αναγκάστηκα όπως πάρα πολλοί Έλληνες να μεταναστεύσω.. με πείραξε πολύ αλλά δεν έκλαψα! Ο κολλητός μου έκλαιγε για έναν ολόκληρο μήνα γιατί ήμουν ο μόνος άνθρωπος που μπορούσε να μιλήσει. Κάποιος θα με χαρακτήριζε σαν έναν μη-κοινωνικό άνθρωπο, δεν κάνω εύκολα παρέες. Εδώ και 9 μήνες δεχόμαστε οικογενειακός επισκέψεις. Έχει έρθει ο πρώτος μου ξάδερφος που από μωρά που μας έψαχνες που μας έβρισκες μαζί ήμασταν, πηγαίναμε 10 χρονών μόνοι μας στο γήπεδο. Ένιωσα υπέροχα! Έφυγε. Πριν 11 μέρες ήρθε μια ξαδέρφη μου που δεν θυμάμαι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από την παιδική μας ηλικία. Δεν μιλούσαμε πολύ, φταίει εννοείτε και η διαφορά ηλικίας. Αυτή είναι 22. Μου είπε πως εγώ δεν την άφηνα να με πλησιάσει, το οποίο ισχύει. Ήρθε ταξιδάκι 10 μέρες και τόσο πολύ που ήμασταν μαζί, δεν ήμασταν ποτέ έτσι. Μιλούσαμε 15 ώρες το 24ωρο τη μέρα για διάφορα θέματα, βγαίναμε μαζί, βλέπαμε ταινίες, κλαίγαμε μαζί δηλαδή και γενικά περνάγαμε υπέροχα. Έχω διαλέξει την καθιστική ζωή παίζοντας video games και μιλώντας skype με φίλους, αυτές τις 10 μέρες ούτε στο PC έκατσα, ούτε με τα φιλαράκια μίλησα.. Καθόμουν μόνο με αυτή! Σήμερα έφυγε και ήδη μου έχει λείψει, κλαίω όσο δεν έχω κλάψει ποτέ για κάτι τέτοιο. Της είπα ότι το καλοκαίρι που θα κατέβω στην Ελλάδα θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω και το αγόρι της, μια σοβαρή σχέση 3 χρόνων. Όταν έφυγε ο πατέρας μου για δουλεία στην Ελβετία (πριν 3 χρόνια) δεν έσταξα ούτε δάκρυ. Νιώθω απαίσια, κλαίω ακόμη και τώρα που γράφω αυτό το topic. Φοβάμαι να πω κάτι τέτοιο στην οικογένεια μου, μπορεί να το παρεξηγήσουν. Αλλά πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω γιατί νιώθω έτσι.. την σκέφτομαι συνέχεια! Δεν την σκέφτομαι πρόστυχα ή ερωτικά.. απλώς μου λείπει ρε γαμώτο!! Δεν της έχω πει τίποτα.. και δεν θέλω να πιστέψω ότι την καψουρέυτηκα..
> 
> Ευχαριστώ σε όποιον θα βοηθήσει!!!
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Η ξαδέρφη μου έχει και δύο αδέρφια πάνω κάτω στην ηλικία μου. Με αυτούς τα πήγαινα καλά.
> ΥΓ2. Δεν έχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ, ούτε σχέση.


ηταν απλα ο πρωτος ανθρωπος που ανοιχτηκες σχετικα ευκολα αφου λες οτι δεν εισαι τοσο κοινωνικος και δημιουργησες μια επαφη και μια σχεση μα2ι της η οποια μεχρι προτινος δεν σου ηταν ευκολο να την αποκτησεις απο οτι μας λες....ειναι κατι καινουριο για σενα και σου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο και νομι2εις οτι ερωτευτηκες..θα δειξει η πορεια βεβαια αν καψουρευτηκες η απλα ειναι μια διαπροσωπικη σχεση στη 2ωη σου με την οποια μπορεις να μιλησεις πιο ανοιχτα,να κανεις διαφορα πραγματα μα2ι της,και να νιωσεις ομορφα..και ειναι φυσικο να σου λειπει..αλλους τους βλεπουμε για μια ωρα και κλαιμε 10 μερες..

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> ηταν απλα ο πρωτος ανθρωπος που ανοιχτηκες σχετικα ευκολα αφου λες οτι δεν εισαι τοσο κοινωνικος και δημιουργησες μια επαφη και μια σχεση μα2ι της η οποια μεχρι προτινος δεν σου ηταν ευκολο να την αποκτησεις απο οτι μας λες....ειναι κατι καινουριο για σενα και σου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο και νομι2εις οτι ερωτευτηκες..θα δειξει η πορεια βεβαια αν καψουρευτηκες η απλα ειναι μια διαπροσωπικη σχεση στη 2ωη σου με την οποια μπορεις να μιλησεις πιο ανοιχτα,να κανεις διαφορα πραγματα μα2ι της,και να νιωσεις ομορφα..και ειναι φυσικο να σου λειπει..αλλους τους βλεπουμε για μια ωρα και κλαιμε 10 μερες..


Βασικά ήταν η πρώτη κοπέλα που ανοίχτηκα.. με ανησύχησες λίγο με το "θα δειξει η πορεια βεβαια αν καψουρευτηκες".. δεν θέλω κάτι τέτοιο.. είναι ξαδέρφη μου.. αυτό ήταν που με άγχωσε λίγο! Τώρα πως να πνίξω τον πόνο μου; Προσπαθώ να μην το δείχνω αλλά δεν παλεύεται! Τι μου προτείνεις;

----------


## xritaf

> Βασικά ήταν η πρώτη κοπέλα που ανοίχτηκα.. με ανησύχησες λίγο με το "θα δειξει η πορεια βεβαια αν καψουρευτηκες".. δεν θέλω κάτι τέτοιο.. είναι ξαδέρφη μου.. αυτό ήταν που με άγχωσε λίγο! Τώρα πως να πνίξω τον πόνο μου; Προσπαθώ να μην το δείχνω αλλά δεν παλεύεται! Τι μου προτείνεις;


επειδη εχω περασει απο τη φαση σου..και επειδη δεν θα ηταν με τιποτα ωραιο πραγμα να ερωτευτεις καποια/καποιον απο το συγγενικό σου περιβάλλον λόγω αντιδρασεων απο γονεις/φιλους/φιλες κτλπ! καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω βέβαια αν νιωθεις οτι μεσα σου προχωραει ολο αυτο...αν νιωθεις οτι εχεις ερωτευτει...καλυτερα μεινε μακρια..αλλα δεν πιστευω να εχεις ερωτευτει..απλα οολο αυτο ειναι ενας μεγαλος ενθουσιασμος για το λογο που ειπες και μονος σου..ειναι η πρωτη κοπελα που ανοιχτηκες..που αφησες τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο που μπροστα της εκανες πραγματα που ουτε θα φαντα2οσουν οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις..πιστευω πως αυτη η κοπελα/ξαδερφη σου βρηκε τα κουμπια σου..αυτο ειναι που σου αρεσε και τωρα νομι2εις οτι καψουρευτηκες..συνεχιστε την επικοινωνια αν σου κανει καλο ,να της λες οτι σκεφτεσαι.δεν ειναι κακο άλλωστε να υπαρχουν σχεσεις στη 2ωη μας με φιλικες προθεσεις παντα στη δικη σου περιπτωση και με ατομα αντιθετου φύλλου και στη προκειμενη περιπτωση συγγενικά προσωπα...συνεχισε την επαφη αλλα βαλε ορια...αν νιωθεις οτι οοοολο αυτο προχωραει μεσα σου και νιωθεις ερωτευμενος..καλο θα ηταν να το σταματησεις..να αποτραβηχτεις.δεν ξερω ακριβως ομως ποια ειναι τα συναισθηματα σου....

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> επειδη εχω περασει απο τη φαση σου..και επειδη δεν θα ηταν με τιποτα ωραιο πραγμα να ερωτευτεις καποια/καποιον απο το συγγενικό σου περιβάλλον λόγω αντιδρασεων απο γονεις/φιλους/φιλες κτλπ! καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω βέβαια αν νιωθεις οτι μεσα σου προχωραει ολο αυτο...αν νιωθεις οτι εχεις ερωτευτει...καλυτερα μεινε μακρια..αλλα δεν πιστευω να εχεις ερωτευτει..απλα οολο αυτο ειναι ενας μεγαλος ενθουσιασμος για το λογο που ειπες και μονος σου..ειναι η πρωτη κοπελα που ανοιχτηκες..που αφησες τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο που μπροστα της εκανες πραγματα που ουτε θα φαντα2οσουν οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις..πιστευω πως αυτη η κοπελα/ξαδερφη σου βρηκε τα κουμπια σου..αυτο ειναι που σου αρεσε και τωρα νομι2εις οτι καψουρευτηκες..συνεχιστε την επικοινωνια αν σου κανει καλο ,να της λες οτι σκεφτεσαι.δεν ειναι κακο άλλωστε να υπαρχουν σχεσεις στη 2ωη μας με φιλικες προθεσεις παντα στη δικη σου περιπτωση και με ατομα αντιθετου φύλλου και στη προκειμενη περιπτωση συγγενικά προσωπα...συνεχισε την επαφη αλλα βαλε ορια...αν νιωθεις οτι οοοολο αυτο προχωραει μεσα σου και νιωθεις ερωτευμενος..καλο θα ηταν να το σταματησεις..να αποτραβηχτεις.δεν ξερω ακριβως ομως ποια ειναι τα συναισθηματα σου....


Ποια είναι τα συναισθήματα μου; Νιώθω λες και έχω άγχος.. ενώ δεν έχω για κάτι άγχος.. θέλω να έρθει γρήγορα το καλοκαιράκι για να φύγω από δω και να την ξανά δω/μιλήσω! Άσε που δεν μπορώ να της γράψω στο facebook, δεν έχω τα κότσια.. πες μου αν είναι λογικό το κλάμα που ρίχνω..

----------


## xritaf

> Ποια είναι τα συναισθήματα μου; Νιώθω λες και έχω άγχος.. ενώ δεν έχω για κάτι άγχος.. θέλω να έρθει γρήγορα το καλοκαιράκι για να φύγω από δω και να την ξανά δω/μιλήσω! Άσε που δεν μπορώ να της γράψω στο facebook, δεν έχω τα κότσια.. πες μου αν είναι λογικό το κλάμα που ρίχνω..


το κλαμα που ριχνεις δεν ειναι λογικο...αυτο το αισθημα το εχω και εγω απο τοτε που γνωρισα ενα παιδι και μπορω να πω οτι τον ερωτευτηκα..εχω αγχος να περασουν οι μερες να τελειωσουμε τις πανελληνιες για να τον δω..σαν να σμπρωχνω το χρονο για το καλοκαιρι....γιατι ντρεπεσαι να της μιλησεις στο φβ? δεν ειναι κακο να της στελνεις...πφφ...ειναι δυσκολη η φαση που περνας και σε καποιο μεγαλο βαθμο σε καταλαβαινω....αν καταλαβεις ομως οτι ολο αυτο που νιωθεις σε ξεπερναει πρεπει να το σταματησεις.. οχι οτι δεν εινια φυσιολογικο και πολλες φορες συμβαινει αλλα νομι2ω οι αντιδρασεις των γονιων σου και των συγγενικων σου προσωπων δεν θα ειναι λιγο ακραίες? καθως και της ξαδερφης σου η οποια εχει μια σοβαρη σχεση...αν της πεις ας πουμε αυτα που νιωθεις τωρα που ειναι μακρια σου πως θα αισθανθει? θα της φανει λιγο περιεργο αν δεν νιωθει και εκεινη τα ιδια...αλλα σου ειπα ειναι απλα ενας μεγαλος ενθουσιασμος που μπορεσες και ανοιχτηκες επιτελους σε μια γυναικα ..νιωθεις σαν να σε ανακαλυψε,σαν να πατησε στα κουμπια σου..απο τη μια ισως να νιωθεις ανακουφιση που επιτελους ανοιχτηκες..αυτο ειναι που σου λειπει ενας ανθρωπος να του ανοιγεσαι να του μιλας για σενα,να σε ακουει και να προσπαθει με καθε τροπο να σε κανει να νιωσεις ομορφα...πιστευω κατι τετοιο ειχατε και εσεις οι δυο αυτες τις μερες..

----------


## cherrybanana

μαλλον νιωθεις μοναξια στο εξωτερικο γι αυτο σου λειπει τοσο πολυ αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει κατι ερωτικο,θα σου περασει αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι οχι προς το παρον

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> μαλλον νιωθεις μοναξια στο εξωτερικο γι αυτο σου λειπει τοσο πολυ αλλα δεν νομιζω να παιζει κατι ερωτικο,θα σου περασει αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι οχι προς το παρον


Μιλάω όλη την μέρα με τους φίλους στην Ελλάδα μέσω skype.. παίζουμε μαζί, μιλάμε γενικά, αλλά καμία σχέση με την επαφή πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο.. αυτό εδώ πέρα δεν μπορεί να συμβεί, γιατί είμαι ντροπαλός-μη κοινωνικός, προβλήματα γλώσσας (ακόμα είμαι στο επίπεδο που πρέπει να μάθω γερμανικά-ελβετική διάλεκτος, αν και είμαι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο όπως λένε και οι καθηγητές μου (B1)). Εσύ τι θα έκανες στη περίπτωση μου; το όχι προς το παρόν με ανησύχησε.. 




> το κλαμα που ριχνεις δεν ειναι λογικο...αυτο το αισθημα το εχω και εγω απο τοτε που γνωρισα ενα παιδι και μπορω να πω οτι τον ερωτευτηκα..εχω αγχος να περασουν οι μερες να τελειωσουμε τις πανελληνιες για να τον δω..σαν να σμπρωχνω το χρονο για το καλοκαιρι....γιατι ντρεπεσαι να της μιλησεις στο φβ? δεν ειναι κακο να της στελνεις...πφφ...ειναι δυσκολη η φαση που περνας και σε καποιο μεγαλο βαθμο σε καταλαβαινω....αν καταλαβεις ομως οτι ολο αυτο που νιωθεις σε ξεπερναει πρεπει να το σταματησεις.. οχι οτι δεν εινια φυσιολογικο και πολλες φορες συμβαινει αλλα νομι2ω οι αντιδρασεις των γονιων σου και των συγγενικων σου προσωπων δεν θα ειναι λιγο ακραίες? καθως και της ξαδερφης σου η οποια εχει μια σοβαρη σχεση...αν της πεις ας πουμε αυτα που νιωθεις τωρα που ειναι μακρια σου πως θα αισθανθει? θα της φανει λιγο περιεργο αν δεν νιωθει και εκεινη τα ιδια...αλλα σου ειπα ειναι απλα ενας μεγαλος ενθουσιασμος που μπορεσες και ανοιχτηκες επιτελους σε μια γυναικα ..νιωθεις σαν να σε ανακαλυψε,σαν να πατησε στα κουμπια σου..απο τη μια ισως να νιωθεις ανακουφιση που επιτελους ανοιχτηκες..αυτο ειναι που σου λειπει ενας ανθρωπος να του ανοιγεσαι να του μιλας για σενα,να σε ακουει και να προσπαθει με καθε τροπο να σε κανει να νιωσεις ομορφα...πιστευω κατι τετοιο ειχατε και εσεις οι δυο αυτες τις μερες..


Αυτό ακριβώς είχαμε εμείς οι δύο αυτές τις μέρες. Σήμερα βγήκα βόλτα επειδή δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω σπίτι με την οικογένεια.. δεν ένιωθα άνετα... βγήκα, πήγα σε ένα απομονωμένο μέρος, και έκλαψα πάρα πολύ.. δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ έτσι στη ζωή μου.. θέλω να τελειώσει αυτό το πράγμα, αλλά με αυτό το σκεπτικό, δεν θα ξανασυμβεί το καλοκαίρι που θα την δω; Η συγκεκριμένη με έκανε να ξυπνήσω από την μίζερη ζωή μου έστω και για 10 μέρες. Τώρα πάλι πίσω.. Θέλω να μου πεις αν είναι λογικό να κάθομαι να την σκέφτομαι κάθε λεπτό, να μην μπορώ να ξεφύγω ούτε λιγάκι, και να θέλω να δω μόνο αυτή το καλοκαίρι ενώ δεν με ενδιαφέρουν φίλοι-άλλοι συγγενείς.. το μόνο που με κάνει καλύτερα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να κάνω ένα τελείως άρρωστο πράγμα... κάθομαι και ακούω-τραγουδάω συνθήματα της αγαπημένης μου ομάδας. Αλλά ακόμη και όταν κάνω αυτό το πράγμα τη σκέφτομαι ρε γαμώτο.. 

Επίσης θέλω να αναφέρω κάτι που συμβαίνει λίγο πιο πριν, στο μεσημεριανό τραπέζι.. η μητέρα μου με ρώτησε γιατί είμαι έτσι, και της είπα μια δικαιολογία της πλάκας.. το έφαγε. Κάπως τα έφερε η συζήτηση και μιλούσαμε για την ξαδέρφη μου, δεν άντεξα και δάκρυσα.. ευτυχώς δεν το παρατήρησαν. Θύμωσα λίγο πιο μετά γιατί είπε μια κακία για αυτή και εγώ τα πείρα στο κρανίο και έφυγα από το τραπέζι.. εντελώς αυθόρμητα.. δεν σκέφτηκα τίποτα εκείνη τη στιγμή.. και τώρα κάθομαι και απαντάω κλαίγοντας με κλειδωμένη τη πόρτα μην κάνει κάποιος "ντου" και με δει να κλαίω.. δύσκολη η περίπτωση μου και το καταλαβαίνω.. ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείτε να με βοηθήσετε! Είχα σκεφτεί και την online συνεδρία με ψυχολόγο.. αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο που να μένω μόνος στο σπίτι για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## kerasi

Eίναι πρώτη ξαδέρφη, δεύτερη, τι ακριβώς;

----------


## cherrybanana

[QUOTE=teomatra;537666]Μιλάω όλη την μέρα με τους φίλους στην Ελλάδα μέσω skype.. παίζουμε μαζί, μιλάμε γενικά, αλλά καμία σχέση με την επαφή πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο.. αυτό εδώ πέρα δεν μπορεί να συμβεί, γιατί είμαι ντροπαλός-μη κοινωνικός, προβλήματα γλώσσας (ακόμα είμαι στο επίπεδο που πρέπει να μάθω γερμανικά-ελβετική διάλεκτος, αν και είμαι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο όπως λένε και οι καθηγητές μου (B1)). Εσύ τι θα έκανες στη περίπτωση μου; το όχι προς το παρόν με ανησύχησε.. 



οχι προς το παρον γιατι περνας μια φαση που πρεπει να κανει τον κυκλο της για να τελειωσει και να φυγει και εγω αυτο το διαστημα δεν ειμαι καλα και κλαιω συνεχεια για αλλους λογους βεβαια και καθε φορα παω να παρηγορησω τον εαυτο μου αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι οτι φαση ειναι και θα περασει

----------


## xritaf

> Μιλάω όλη την μέρα με τους φίλους στην Ελλάδα μέσω skype.. παίζουμε μαζί, μιλάμε γενικά, αλλά καμία σχέση με την επαφή πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο.. αυτό εδώ πέρα δεν μπορεί να συμβεί, γιατί είμαι ντροπαλός-μη κοινωνικός, προβλήματα γλώσσας (ακόμα είμαι στο επίπεδο που πρέπει να μάθω γερμανικά-ελβετική διάλεκτος, αν και είμαι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο όπως λένε και οι καθηγητές μου (B1)). Εσύ τι θα έκανες στη περίπτωση μου; το όχι προς το παρόν με ανησύχησε.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό ακριβώς είχαμε εμείς οι δύο αυτές τις μέρες. Σήμερα βγήκα βόλτα επειδή δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω σπίτι με την οικογένεια.. δεν ένιωθα άνετα... βγήκα, πήγα σε ένα απομονωμένο μέρος, και έκλαψα πάρα πολύ.. δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ έτσι στη ζωή μου.. θέλω να τελειώσει αυτό το πράγμα, αλλά με αυτό το σκεπτικό, δεν θα ξανασυμβεί το καλοκαίρι που θα την δω; Η συγκεκριμένη με έκανε να ξυπνήσω από την μίζερη ζωή μου έστω και για 10 μέρες. Τώρα πάλι πίσω.. Θέλω να μου πεις αν είναι λογικό να κάθομαι να την σκέφτομαι κάθε λεπτό, να μην μπορώ να ξεφύγω ούτε λιγάκι, και να θέλω να δω μόνο αυτή το καλοκαίρι ενώ δεν με ενδιαφέρουν φίλοι-άλλοι συγγενείς.. το μόνο που με κάνει καλύτερα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να κάνω ένα τελείως άρρωστο πράγμα... κάθομαι και ακούω-τραγουδάω συνθήματα της αγαπημένης μου ομάδας. Αλλά ακόμη και όταν κάνω αυτό το πράγμα τη σκέφτομαι ρε γαμώτο.. 
> 
> Επίσης θέλω να αναφέρω κάτι που συμβαίνει λίγο πιο πριν, στο μεσημεριανό τραπέζι.. η μητέρα μου με ρώτησε γιατί είμαι έτσι, και της είπα μια δικαιολογία της πλάκας.. το έφαγε. Κάπως τα έφερε η συζήτηση και μιλούσαμε για την ξαδέρφη μου, δεν άντεξα και δάκρυσα.. ευτυχώς δεν το παρατήρησαν. Θύμωσα λίγο πιο μετά γιατί είπε μια κακία για αυτή και εγώ τα πείρα στο κρανίο και έφυγα από το τραπέζι.. εντελώς αυθόρμητα.. δεν σκέφτηκα τίποτα εκείνη τη στιγμή.. και τώρα κάθομαι και απαντάω κλαίγοντας με κλειδωμένη τη πόρτα μην κάνει κάποιος "ντου" και με δει να κλαίω.. δύσκολη η περίπτωση μου και το καταλαβαίνω.. ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείτε να με βοηθήσετε! Είχα σκεφτεί και την online συνεδρία με ψυχολόγο.. αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο που να μένω μόνος στο σπίτι για κάτι τέτοιο.


λοιπον ηρεμησε...εχω περασει απο αυτη τη φαση ..ολα ξεπερνιουνται..φοβαμαι πολυ πως πας να ερωτευτεις...δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν εδω..η το σταματας κατι δυσκολο και επιπονο γιατι ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα που δαγκωνεις λαμαρινα(οχι εγω δηλαδη που την ξαναδαγκωσα ειμαι σε καλυετερη μοιρα αλλα λεμε τωρα) η το αφηνεις να εξελιχθει..καταρχας πρεπει να σταματησεις να εχεις αγχος και να ηρεμησεις...και θα τη δεις και θα τη ξαναδεις τη ξαδερφη σου..ανεπτυξε μα2ι της μια σχεση φιλιας ,μια αλλου ειδους διαπροσωπικη σχεση αλλα συμβουλη οχι ερωτικη σχεση! δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο ολο αυτο το κλαμα και ολη αυη η αντιδραση..νιωθεις πραγματα για αυτην αλλα ειναι μεχρι να παθεις και με την επομενη κοπελα...το κουμπι σου απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι να σε νιωθουν,να σε καταλαβαινουν,να σε ακουν,να βγα2ουν τον αληθινο σου εαυτο στην επιφανεια ..κατι δυσκολο αφου εσυ ο ιδιος εχεις κτισει ενα τοιχος σαν ανθρωπς..βεβαια αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο και εγω καπως ετσι ειμαι..δυσκολευω τους γυρω μου πλεον..τετοιοι ανθρωποι εχουν το λεγομενο ''βαθος'' κατα την αποψη μου παντα..επισης κανε κατι να ξεχαστεις..ξερω ειναι δυσκολο αλλα ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να βγει απο το μυαλο σου..βεβαια τι λεω και εγω..πεντε μηνες σκεφτομαι τον ιδιο ανθρωπο..χμμ..ή ειναι ερωτας ολο αυτο που νιωθεις..ή απλα νοσταλγεις ολα αυτα που ε2ησες σε μικρο μεν αλλα ικανοποιητικο διαστημα για να νιωσει καποιος......

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> λοιπον ηρεμησε...εχω περασει απο αυτη τη φαση ..ολα ξεπερνιουνται..φοβαμαι πολυ πως πας να ερωτευτεις...δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν εδω..η το σταματας κατι δυσκολο και επιπονο γιατι ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα που δαγκωνεις λαμαρινα(οχι εγω δηλαδη που την ξαναδαγκωσα ειμαι σε καλυετερη μοιρα αλλα λεμε τωρα) η το αφηνεις να εξελιχθει..καταρχας πρεπει να σταματησεις να εχεις αγχος και να ηρεμησεις...και θα τη δεις και θα τη ξαναδεις τη ξαδερφη σου..ανεπτυξε μα2ι της μια σχεση φιλιας ,μια αλλου ειδους διαπροσωπικη σχεση αλλα συμβουλη οχι ερωτικη σχεση! δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο ολο αυτο το κλαμα και ολη αυη η αντιδραση..νιωθεις πραγματα για αυτην αλλα ειναι μεχρι να παθεις και με την επομενη κοπελα...το κουμπι σου απο οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι να σε νιωθουν,να σε καταλαβαινουν,να σε ακουν,να βγα2ουν τον αληθινο σου εαυτο στην επιφανεια ..κατι δυσκολο αφου εσυ ο ιδιος εχεις κτισει ενα τοιχος σαν ανθρωπς..βεβαια αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο και εγω καπως ετσι ειμαι..δυσκολευω τους γυρω μου πλεον..τετοιοι ανθρωποι εχουν το λεγομενο ''βαθος'' κατα την αποψη μου παντα..επισης κανε κατι να ξεχαστεις..ξερω ειναι δυσκολο αλλα ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να βγει απο το μυαλο σου..βεβαια τι λεω και εγω..πεντε μηνες σκεφτομαι τον ιδιο ανθρωπο..χμμ..ή ειναι ερωτας ολο αυτο που νιωθεις..ή απλα νοσταλγεις ολα αυτα που ε2ησες σε μικρο μεν αλλα ικανοποιητικο διαστημα για να νιωσει καποιος......


Όπως; τι να κάνω για να ξεχαστώ; 




> οχι προς το παρον γιατι περνας μια φαση που πρεπει να κανει τον κυκλο της για να τελειωσει και να φυγει και εγω αυτο το διαστημα δεν ειμαι καλα και κλαιω συνεχεια για αλλους λογους βεβαια και καθε φορα παω να παρηγορησω τον εαυτο μου αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι οτι φαση ειναι και θα περασει


και πόσο υπολογίζεις να διαρκέσει; Πάνω από 2 μήνες;




> Eίναι πρώτη ξαδέρφη, δεύτερη, τι ακριβώς;


Δεύτερη.

----------


## cherrybanana

οταν λες οτι αισθανεσαι κατι γι αυτην τι εννοεις?οτι απλως σου λειπει ή απο την αρχη αισθανοσουν?

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> οταν λες οτι αισθανεσαι κατι γι αυτην τι εννοεις?οτι απλως σου λειπει ή απο την αρχη αισθανοσουν?


Όπως γράφω.. δεν μιλούσα πολύ μαζί της.. όχι δεν ένιωθα κάπως.

----------


## cherrybanana

> Όπως γράφω.. δεν μιλούσα πολύ μαζί της.. όχι δεν ένιωθα κάπως.


ισως να ταιριαζουνε οι χαρακτηρες σας αλλα δεν νομιζω να την εχεις καψουρευτει ουτος ή αλλος ειναι και ξαδερφη σου.
Μαλλον το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι εκει σου λειπουν δικοι σου ανθρωποι και ειδικα η ξαδερφη σου που δεθηκατε μεσα σε 10 μερες
Αλλα εσυ που εστιαζεις στο μυνημα σου?οτι σου λειπει η ξαδερφη σου?μηπως αυτη ειναι αφορμη για να κλαις επειδη γενικοτερα αυτο το διαστημα εισαι φορτισμενος συναισθηματικα?

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> ισως να ταιριαζουνε οι χαρακτηρες σας αλλα δεν νομιζω να την εχεις καψουρευτει ουτος ή αλλος ειναι και ξαδερφη σου.
> Μαλλον το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι εκει σου λειπουν δικοι σου ανθρωποι και ειδικα η ξαδερφη σου που δεθηκατε μεσα σε 10 μερες
> Αλλα εσυ που εστιαζεις στο μυνημα σου?οτι σου λειπει η ξαδερφη σου?μηπως αυτη ειναι αφορμη για να κλαις επειδη γενικοτερα αυτο το διαστημα εισαι φορτισμενος συναισθηματικα?


Όχι, όχι, δεν έχω κάτι αυτή τη περίοδο.. ίσα ίσα.. πέρασα υπέροχα.. τώρα κάθομαι και την σκέφτομαι κάθε λεπτό.. το ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι ερωτευμένος.. αν και έχει συμβεί πάρα πολλές φορές ακόμη και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. αυτό που έχω πάθει δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.. ήμουν 10 μέρες μαζί της, και μου λείπει σαν να ήμασταν μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μαζί και τώρα να έφυγε.

----------


## cherrybanana

> Όχι, όχι, δεν έχω κάτι αυτή τη περίοδο.. ίσα ίσα.. πέρασα υπέροχα.. τώρα κάθομαι και την σκέφτομαι κάθε λεπτό.. το ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι ερωτευμένος.. αν και έχει συμβεί πάρα πολλές φορές ακόμη και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. αυτό που έχω πάθει δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.. ήμουν 10 μέρες μαζί της, και μου λείπει σαν να ήμασταν μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μαζί και τώρα να έφυγε.


ειναι συνηθισμενο στην ηλικια που εισαι να νιωθεις εντονα συναισθηματα για οτιδηποτε,εχει και αυτο την χαρη του

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> ειναι συνηθισμενο στην ηλικια που εισαι να νιωθεις εντονα συναισθηματα για οτιδηποτε,εχει και αυτο την χαρη του


Μόλις έμαθα ότι μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο.. με πήρε τηλ. και μου το είπε.. για σκωληκοειδίτιδα.. τα παίξα.. ανέβασα και πυρετό, και γενικά δεν νιώθω καλά. Είμαι πολύ ταραγμένος.

----------


## cherrybanana

> Μόλις έμαθα ότι μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο.. με πήρε τηλ. και μου το είπε.. για σκωληκοειδίτιδα.. τα παίξα.. ανέβασα και πυρετό, και γενικά δεν νιώθω καλά. Είμαι πολύ ταραγμένος.


καλα ηρεμησε χειρουργεια ρουτινας ειναι αυτα

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> καλα ηρεμησε χειρουργεια ρουτινας ειναι αυτα


Και εγώ έχω κάνει για σκωληκοειδίτιδα.. ξέρω πως είναι.. απλώς έγινε κάτασπρος μόλις το έμαθα.. τώρα χαλάρωσα λίγο.. αλλά η ψυχολογία μου είναι τόσο χάλια που δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα σωστά.. προσπάθησα να διαβάσω κάτι, αλλά είμαι αλλού, άραξα στο pc με τους κολλητούς και δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ, είμαι άλλου.. απλώς με τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχω πει πράγματα που ούτε με τον κολλητό μου δεν τα λέω. Ότι "κακό" της έλεγα το έπαιρνε πάντα με χιούμορ και με παρότρυνε να γελάσω και εγώ μαζί της.. είναι θαυμάσιος άνθρωπος, και δεν θέλω να την χάσω από την ζωή μου.. πρέπει να κάνω κάτι.. δεν θέλω να είμαι ο "ξεχασμένος" ξάδερφος στην Αυστραλία.. θα ήθελα κάτι παραπάνω από την σχέση μας.. όπως να μιλάμε καθημερινά.. πριν έρθει δεν φανταζόμουν όλο αυτό που ζω-έζησα.. απλώς θέλω να τρέξω τον χρόνο για να την ξαναδώ.. μόνο αυτό χρειάζομαι τώρα... πριν λίγο ηρέμησα από το κλάμα.. δεν είμαι τύπος που κλαίει.. έχω κλάψει μόνο όταν πέθανε η γιαγιά μου, (το παιδικό κλάμα δεν μετράει). Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ την ζωή μου χωρίς αυτή!!!!! Μακάρι να μην είναι ένας ενθουσιασμός της στιγμής.. μακάρι να νιώθω πάντα έτσι για αυτή.. απλώς να μην πονάω.. δεν μπορώ άλλο πόνο. Η μητέρα μου, μου έκλεισε ραντεβού στον γιατρό. Νομίζει ότι έχω κάτι σοβαρό. Δεν ξέρω αν σας κουράζω αυτή τη στιγμή.. αν ναι μπορείτε να μου το πείτε.. πολύ καλό που υπάρχουν άνθρωπο σαν και εσάς-αυτή που βοηθάνε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## cherrybanana

γιατι δεν της προτεινεις να ξαναερθει ελβετια ή να την συναντησεις οταν πας ελλαδα?

----------


## Remedy

> γιατι δεν της προτεινεις να ξαναερθει ελβετια ή να την συναντησεις οταν πας ελλαδα?


ποια καλε? την ξαδερφη του?? χαθηκαν οι κοπελες?

----------


## Remedy

δεν την σκεφτεσαι προστυχα και ερωτικα, γιατι δεν τολμας, λογω της συγγενειας.
ισως την βλεπεις στον υπνο σου, ομως.
στην ηλικια που εισαι και στην μοναξια που ζεις, θα μπορουσες να ερωτευτεις και τον μπαμπα σου.
μην το δαιμονοποιεις ,αλλα ουτε να πολυασχολεισαι. προσπαθησε να κοινωνικοποιηθεις στο νεο περιβαλλον, να γνωρισεις παιδια της ηλικιας σου.

----------


## xritaf

> Και εγώ έχω κάνει για σκωληκοειδίτιδα.. ξέρω πως είναι.. απλώς έγινε κάτασπρος μόλις το έμαθα.. τώρα χαλάρωσα λίγο.. αλλά η ψυχολογία μου είναι τόσο χάλια που δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα σωστά.. προσπάθησα να διαβάσω κάτι, αλλά είμαι αλλού, άραξα στο pc με τους κολλητούς και δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ, είμαι άλλου.. απλώς με τη συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχω πει πράγματα που ούτε με τον κολλητό μου δεν τα λέω. Ότι "κακό" της έλεγα το έπαιρνε πάντα με χιούμορ και με παρότρυνε να γελάσω και εγώ μαζί της.. είναι θαυμάσιος άνθρωπος, και δεν θέλω να την χάσω από την ζωή μου.. πρέπει να κάνω κάτι.. δεν θέλω να είμαι ο "ξεχασμένος" ξάδερφος στην Αυστραλία.. θα ήθελα κάτι παραπάνω από την σχέση μας.. όπως να μιλάμε καθημερινά.. πριν έρθει δεν φανταζόμουν όλο αυτό που ζω-έζησα.. απλώς θέλω να τρέξω τον χρόνο για να την ξαναδώ.. μόνο αυτό χρειάζομαι τώρα... πριν λίγο ηρέμησα από το κλάμα.. δεν είμαι τύπος που κλαίει.. έχω κλάψει μόνο όταν πέθανε η γιαγιά μου, (το παιδικό κλάμα δεν μετράει). Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ την ζωή μου χωρίς αυτή!!!!! Μακάρι να μην είναι ένας ενθουσιασμός της στιγμής.. μακάρι να νιώθω πάντα έτσι για αυτή.. απλώς να μην πονάω.. δεν μπορώ άλλο πόνο. Η μητέρα μου, μου έκλεισε ραντεβού στον γιατρό. Νομίζει ότι έχω κάτι σοβαρό. Δεν ξέρω αν σας κουράζω αυτή τη στιγμή.. αν ναι μπορείτε να μου το πείτε.. πολύ καλό που υπάρχουν άνθρωπο σαν και εσάς-αυτή που βοηθάνε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


πως εισαι τωρα? πως εισαι σημερα? πως νιωθεις? εισαι καλυτερα?

----------


## deleted-member1511161

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## elis



----------


## deleted-member1511161

Δεν θα έλεγα πως είμαι καλά.. προσπαθώ όμως! Από ότι έχετε καταλάβει, αυτές οι 10 μέρες ήτανε οι καλύτερες τις ζωής μου. Οι επιδόσεις μου σε ότι κάνω είναι ΑΠΑΊΣΙΕΣ. Πήγα προπόνηση, δεν ήμουν ποτέ συγκεντρωμένος.. στο γυμναστήριο δεν πήγα γιατί πολύ απλά δεν γούσταρα! Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα.. τρώω μόνο λιγάκι το μεσημέρι.. Αχχχ.. στην ουσία ανοίγω το PC.. βλέπω τα mails μου, κανά δεκάλεπτο στο FB και μετά youtube με τραγουδάκια αράζωντας στο κρεβάτι και σκέφτοντάς την.. είδα χθες όνειρο με αυτή!! Ήμασταν λέει στο αυτοκίνητο και μιλούσαμε απλά(!) 

Στο σχολείο σε 2 διαγωνίσματα, ενώ τα διάβασα, δεν έγραψα τίποτα και έδωσα λευκή κόλλα. Με λέει ο καθηγητής, (έχω αναπτύξει με τον καθηγητή πολύ καλή σχέση, είναι και Έλληνας) "Τι έχεις πάθει εσύ ρε;", του λέω, "Καλά είμαι μωρέ", με ρωτάει μετά, "Καμιά 'γκομενίτσα' στην έκανε τη δουλεία έτσι;", του απαντάω νευρικά, "Άντε παράτα μας και εσύ ρε μ@λ@κ@..". ΔΕΝ έχω μιλήσει ποτέ έτσι σε ένα πρόσωπο που σέβομαι! Μα ποτέ! Δεν είμαι καθόλου υπερβολικός.. σας περιγράφω απλώς τι συνέβη.. ο καθηγητής μου, δεν μου έχει πει κάτι για αυτό το συμβάν από τότε.. μάλλον κατάλαβε τον πόνο που νιώθω μέσα μου.. δεν ξέρω τι να πω.

Το μόνο που με ευχαριστεί αυτή τη περίοδο (όπως το 90% των ανδρών) είναι να βλέπω την αγαπημένη μου ομάδα.. εκείνη τη στιγμή.. χάνομαι.. ξεχνιέμαι τελείως.. δεν τη σκέφτομαι καθόλου.. διασκεδάζω ρε παιδί μου.. πως το λένε; 

Νομίζω πως πλέον μιλάμε για έρωτα...

----------


## elis

αυτη καταφερε και σε ξυπνησε καλωσ ορισεσ στη ΖΩΗ οπου δε χρειαζεται να εισαι τελειοσ
και που δε χρειαζεται να εχεισ καλεσ επιδοσεισ γτ ετσι σου ειπανε οτι πρεπει
καλωσ ορισεσ στο κλαμπ το μεγαλο που τιποτα δεν ειναι οπωσ θελουμε να ειναι και ομωσ κανουμε οτι μπορουμε
συγχαρητηρια εγινεσ εφηβοσ με τα ολα σου

----------


## elis

και αφου σε λεει ο καθηγητησ παοκ εισαι

----------


## deleted-member1511161

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ωραία τα λες! Με έκανες και γέλασα λιγάκι!!

----------


## elis

αφου γελασ καλο ειναι σκεψου να ειχεσ ενα ετεροκλητο εγω σε ενα απαραμιλο ειναι που διηνεκιζει εισ το απειρο
και μετα ερχεται να φερει εισ περασ ενα απαρεγκλητο εμεισ που διασταυρωνεται με το πουθενα οπωσ εγω που τα εχω ολα αυτα 
και βασανιζομαι

----------


## deleted-member1511161

Πόσο είσαι αν επιτρέπετε;

----------


## deleted-member1511161

Σήμερα παιδιά που είχα αγώνα, ενώ ανακοινώθηκα στην λίστα των συμμετεχόντων του αγώνα, ο προπονητής μου με πήρε τηλ και μου λέει ότι θέλει να βρεθούμε. Πάμε για καφέ, συζητάμε, προσπαθεί να με ψαρέψει.. του πα ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά και αποφάσισε να μην με βάλει μέσα. Τον ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, γιατί πραγματικά αν έπαιζα, δεν θα κάναμε τίποτα. Είμαι χάλια ψυχολογικά. Πάντως πιστεύω ότι είμαι πολύ καλύτερα.. γιατί πλέον δεν κλαίω. Μόνο στεναχωριέμαι που δεν είναι εδώ η κοπελιά.. 

Ευχαριστώ όλους εσάς που με βοηθάτε να επανέλθω ψυχολογικά και που μου εξηγείται γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, μιας και τον κολλητό μου που με βοηθάει και αυτός. Οι φίλοι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι θησαυρός! Ακόμα όμως δεν έχω βγάλει συμπέρασμα. Για ποιο λόγο συνέβη αυτό στη ζωή μου; Τι ήταν αυτό που με ανάγκασε να κλαίω 1 εβδομάδα για μια κοπέλα; Ο ψυχικός πόνος που ένιωσα ήταν τέτοιος που δεν έχω ζήσει ποτέ. Έχω χάσει όλους τους παππούδες μου-γιαγιάδες μου. Τον πατέρα μου τον είχα χαμένο από 12 χρονών, λόγω μετανάστευσης. Δεν έχω νιώσει έτσι ΠΟΤΕ! Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα μου, ενηλικιώνομαι σιγά σιγά, ωριμάζω.. Δεν είμαι το παιδάκι που ήμουν κάποτε.

----------


## elis

> Πόσο είσαι αν επιτρέπετε;


33 υεαρσ ολδ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## deleted-member1511161

Εσύ πως θα το αντιμετώπιζες το όλο θέμα;

----------


## cherrybanana

ακομα κολλημενος με την δευτερη ξαδερφη σου?

----------


## elis

> Εσύ πως θα το αντιμετώπιζες το όλο θέμα;


επειδη και γω ειμαι αθλητησ θα ελιωνα στην προπονηση 
για καμια βδομαδα και μετα θα το ξεχναγα μεχρι να την ξαναδω
εσενα σου ηρθε να τα παρατησεισ ολα συνηθωσ εγω οταν στεναχωριεμαι πιεζω τον εαυτο μου μεχρι να σκασω
ειτε καπνιζοντασ ειτε τρεχοντασ και επειδη ειμαι στεναχωρημενοσ εδω και κατι χρονια σε πληροφορω 
οτι καπνιζω σαν πουστησ και μετα τρεχω για να ξεκαπνισω και ετσι ζω
ετσι κανω απο μικροσ μπορει να φαινεται βλακεια αλλα σε μενα πιανει
επισησ αν θεσ να λεγεσαι επαγγελματιασ αθλητησ πρεπει να αποδισεισ καλα (καλα δε λεω τελεια)κατω απο οποιεσδηποτε ψυχολογικεσ συνθηκεσ
αλλιωσ εισαι αθλουμενοσ

----------


## deleted-member1511161

> ακομα κολλημενος με την δευτερη ξαδερφη σου?



Ακόμα... δεν μπορώ να ξελαμπικάρω. Ότι και να κάνω μου θυμίζει αυτή, ότι και να γίνετε στη ζωή μου, με στεναχωρεί! Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι τι θα γινόταν αν δεν είχε έρθει.. δεν θα την πάθαινα με την πάρτι της αλλά ούτε θα είχα ανοιχτεί σε κάποιον τόσο πολύ (προς το παρών). Κρατάμε επαφή και μιλάμε όσο μπορούμε. Κατάλαβε την ψυχολογία μου και με βοηθάει να συνέλθω. Δεν ξέρει βέβαια τον λόγο, μιας και δεν μπορώ να της το πω. Ίσως αν ήμουν λίγο πιο θαρραλέος. Τις προάλλες μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο και έγινα άσπρος.. κάτασπρος. Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα εκείνη τη μέρα. Καμιά φορά οι άνρθωποι χάνουν τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια τους. Αυτό συνέβη σε μένα... το περίεργο βέβαια σε όλη αυτή τη κατάσταση είναι ότι η οικογένεια μου θέλει να μάθει αν είμαι ερωτευμένος και με ποια; Λέγονται αυτά τα πράγματα; Και αν δεν είμαι; Σε περίπτωση που μιλήσω θα διαλύσω τις σχέσεις μας (μπορεί και των οικογενειών μας). Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά.. δεν ξέρω τι έχω αυτή τη στιγμή. 






> επειδη και γω ειμαι αθλητησ θα ελιωνα στην προπονηση 
> για καμια βδομαδα και μετα θα το ξεχναγα μεχρι να την ξαναδω
> εσενα σου ηρθε να τα παρατησεισ ολα συνηθωσ εγω οταν στεναχωριεμαι πιεζω τον εαυτο μου μεχρι να σκασω
> ειτε καπνιζοντασ ειτε τρεχοντασ και επειδη ειμαι στεναχωρημενοσ εδω και κατι χρονια σε πληροφορω 
> οτι καπνιζω σαν πουστησ και μετα τρεχω για να ξεκαπνισω και ετσι ζω
> ετσι κανω απο μικροσ μπορει να φαινεται βλακεια αλλα σε μενα πιανει
> επισησ αν θεσ να λεγεσαι επαγγελματιασ αθλητησ πρεπει να αποδισεισ καλα (καλα δε λεω τελεια)κατω απο οποιεσδηποτε ψυχολογικεσ συνθηκεσ
> αλλιωσ εισαι αθλουμενοσ


Μου συνέβη πρώτη φορά κάτι τέτοιο.. δεν μπορώ να το χειριστώ σωστά... το ότι είμαι έτσι με αναγκάζει να μην μπορώ να αποδίδω 100% σε ότι και να κάνω.

----------


## cherrybanana

[QUOTE=teomatra;538935]Ακόμα... δεν μπορώ να ξελαμπικάρω. Ότι και να κάνω μου θυμίζει αυτή, ότι και να γίνετε στη ζωή μου, με στεναχωρεί! Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι τι θα γινόταν αν δεν είχε έρθει.. δεν θα την πάθαινα με την πάρτι της αλλά ούτε θα είχα ανοιχτεί σε κάποιον τόσο πολύ (προς το παρών). Κρατάμε επαφή και μιλάμε όσο μπορούμε. Κατάλαβε την ψυχολογία μου και με βοηθάει να συνέλθω. Δεν ξέρει βέβαια τον λόγο, μιας και δεν μπορώ να της το πω. Ίσως αν ήμουν λίγο πιο θαρραλέος. Τις προάλλες μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο και έγινα άσπρος.. κάτασπρος. Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα εκείνη τη μέρα. Καμιά φορά οι άνρθωποι χάνουν τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια τους. Αυτό συνέβη σε μένα... το περίεργο βέβαια σε όλη αυτή τη κατάσταση είναι ότι η οικογένεια μου θέλει να μάθει αν είμαι ερωτευμένος και με ποια; Λέγονται αυτά τα πράγματα; Και αν δεν είμαι; Σε περίπτωση που μιλήσω θα διαλύσω τις σχέσεις μας (μπορεί και των οικογενειών μας). Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά.. δεν ξέρω τι έχω αυτή τη στιγμή. 



ωχ δεν σε βλεπω καλα εσυ πρεπει να την δαγκωσες την λαμαρινα
κανε καμποσο καιρο υπομονη μεχρι να σου περασει ειναι 2 ξαδερφη σου αλλωστε

----------


## deleted-member1511161

[QUOTE=cherrybanana;542456]


> Ακόμα... δεν μπορώ να ξελαμπικάρω. Ότι και να κάνω μου θυμίζει αυτή, ότι και να γίνετε στη ζωή μου, με στεναχωρεί! Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι τι θα γινόταν αν δεν είχε έρθει.. δεν θα την πάθαινα με την πάρτι της αλλά ούτε θα είχα ανοιχτεί σε κάποιον τόσο πολύ (προς το παρών). Κρατάμε επαφή και μιλάμε όσο μπορούμε. Κατάλαβε την ψυχολογία μου και με βοηθάει να συνέλθω. Δεν ξέρει βέβαια τον λόγο, μιας και δεν μπορώ να της το πω. Ίσως αν ήμουν λίγο πιο θαρραλέος. Τις προάλλες μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο και έγινα άσπρος.. κάτασπρος. Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα εκείνη τη μέρα. Καμιά φορά οι άνρθωποι χάνουν τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια τους. Αυτό συνέβη σε μένα... το περίεργο βέβαια σε όλη αυτή τη κατάσταση είναι ότι η οικογένεια μου θέλει να μάθει αν είμαι ερωτευμένος και με ποια; Λέγονται αυτά τα πράγματα; Και αν δεν είμαι; Σε περίπτωση που μιλήσω θα διαλύσω τις σχέσεις μας (μπορεί και των οικογενειών μας). Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά.. δεν ξέρω τι έχω αυτή τη στιγμή. 
> 
> 
> 
> ωχ δεν σε βλεπω καλα εσυ πρεπει να την δαγκωσες την λαμαρινα
> κανε καμποσο καιρο υπομονη μεχρι να σου περασει ειναι 2 ξαδερφη σου αλλωστε


Όλα καλά πλέον! Μπορεί κάποιος να διαγράψει το post; Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας!!!!! Πλέον δεν νιώθω κάτι για αυτή επειδή γνώρισα έναν θησαυρό.

----------

